# Wall mounted bow rack



## chrismoore07 (Jun 19, 2012)

I am new to this forum and












have searched quite a bit to avoid asking the same questions and found a lot of valuable information. Wanted some ideas for a wall mounted bow rack and found a couple on here but without dimensions. I am in the Marine Corps and also tinker with woodworking. I wanted to make a going away gift for one of the Marines. I guesstimated some measurements and came up with this. I recently bought me a bow and this one turned out so well I am now going to have to make me one. Thanks for all the great info and happy hunting.


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

Awesome Job!!!


----------



## hookinbull (Oct 20, 2009)

Dude that is saweeeeet!


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

Dude. That's incredible!! Very nice craftsmanship! How much to make me one?


----------



## chrismoore07 (Jun 19, 2012)

I used solid oak for the entire thing and the materials cost about 160 and about 20 hours of labor. I am in the middle of a change of duty station and all my tools are in storage at the moment. It weighs about 30 lbs and I am not sure about shipping. I will post the plans that I drafted on here with measurements and pics for those of you that are wanting to tackle the job. I will let you know when I get moved and established again.


----------



## chrismoore07 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you. I am from Blanchard, just southwest of OKC. I only get back there about once a year, so I plan it around deer season. I am looking forward to getting something with my bow this year.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cool, man!!!


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Would def like to see your plans.


----------



## breeden67 (Aug 5, 2012)

i like that. ive been wantin to make me one for my mathews. i wanna see the plans. thats sweet!!


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

Very nice piece of work. You can be proud of that.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## grhhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice work!!


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Great looking bow rack. Thank you for your service.


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice work and a thoughtful gift!


----------



## jakes10mm (Feb 29, 2004)

Are those hinges I see on the bottom of the cabinet? I gather a storage place for miscellaneous supplies: release, string wax, multi-tool, etc. Nice idea! Looks great.

Lumber costs sound pretty high, but I haven't bought hardwood in years. I know the surfaced wood from Lowes and Home Depot is ridiculously costly. If you can find used wood pallets, give them a try. I have recovered some nice hardwood from pallets.


----------



## chrismoore07 (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah those are self closong cabinet hinges on the bottom. I had originally thought to put a lock in it like I have done on a wall mounted gun rack with lock box. I may do this on the next one. Self closong hinges to keep it closed and a lock as additional safekeeping. 

Wood prices are getting high. I usually order in bulk, the rough cut, from a place in phoenix. It does take a toll on my planer knives though. I like the pallet idea. It would give it a rustic look. I may try that.


----------



## chrismoore07 (Jun 19, 2012)

Update on the plans. I have my house in a storage unit and I looked for them this weekend. I didn't find my plans folder, found my chronograph though. I will post them as soon as I find them. Keep checking back. I will post them up, I promise.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

A great finishing touch would be the Marine insignia burned into the wood on the front face,below and center of the black plate. Nice work!


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Nice I will be looking forward to those plans.


----------



## Dannmann801 (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome looking piece of work there, well done!


----------



## mad mike (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks great. I am getting ready to build one just like it only a little taller for more bows. Wish you had the dimensions up. Thanks for serving for all of us and keep up the good work.


----------

